# Discussion on Specific Authors & Books > Author List: >  Actual text of authors works  WHERE ARE THEY?

## Captain Pike

I looked around as much as I'm willing to. Does this form still have that previous great wealth of books stored online?

I wanted to reference a long piece of,_ Anna Karenina,_  but couldn't find the actual translated text. Can someone tell me if it's here and if so how to find it?

I sure do miss the old format. Sorry, I really do  I gave it a try, it's a definite step backward, in my opnion.

----------


## Charles Darnay

Are you referring to: http://www.online-literature.com/

Because that hasn't changed

----------


## Captain Pike

Why, yes I was… Where the heck am I anyway? This is weird, I'm supposed to be the computer guy. Is it just the forms, forums that is, that have changed? No, no, no I've been coming here for years, WTF [shakes head radically]! You Dickens characters are so smart… smart-E-pants, that is. Perhaps by came around more often without such a glum outlook?

----------

